# Strawberry Shortcake Cookies



## carolelaine (Sep 11, 2008)

Had the yummiest cookies the other day and I am wondering if anyone has a recipe. They tasted like butter cookies with pieces of fresh strawberry and white chocolate in them.  Has anyone made these?


----------

